# Intercambio de llantas



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Hola como estan?

La idea de este thread es comenzar un posible intercambio de llantas al estilo del thread Tire Swap, sin los problemas de tener que lidiar con envios a/de USA.

Importantes: *SOLO INTERCAMBIOS.*
...............................................................................................................................
Requisitos:
a. Llantas nuevas
b. Seminuevas
c. minimo con media vida en buen estado.
d. preferentemente tener alguna imagen actual de buena calidad en caso de que haya interes (las imagenes deben ser enviadas por mensaje privado) NOTA del MODERADOR: Mejor poner las fotos en este hilo, para ver la condicion de las llantas.
e. una vez que se haya intercambiado una llanta, actualizar el post mencionando que ya no se cuenta con ella.

f. mencionar que se ofrece y que se busca:
_Ofrezco:
en Intercambio
- Marca:
- Modelo:
- Compuesto:
- Condicion:_

_Busco:
- Marca:
-Modelo:
- Compuesto:
- Condicion:_
...............................................................................................................................

Como ven? Les interesa?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Tengo un par de Maxxis Highroller 2.1 con 1 sola rodada. Las instalé en una bici que vendí a la semana y le puse unas más viejitas je je. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Jóvenes , me parece que ese tipo de negociaciones no se pueden hacer en este H. Foro .:nono:

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Cesar, que tal las Hans Dampf? son las que ahora estas usando o cuales estas usando?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Normalmente el intercambio (o incluso donacion) es aceptable en estos foros. De hecho, hay un hilo de este tipo en el foro de Wheels and Tires.

Busqueda o venta, no es aceptable. Para eso son los clasificados.

Estrictamente, cualquier cosa que no involucre una venta o intercambio de dinero, bajo el precepto de que una llanta usada es igual a una llanta usada. No que la mia es super-tubeless-ultraligera-superpegajosa-cuesta-un-monton y te la cambio por tu llanta de triciclo de carga mas 500 baros.

Como lo dijo Shiggy en el mismo post del foro de ruedas.

http://forums.mtbr.com/7457609-post42.html

Pongo el link del mencionado hilo, y por favor mantengamoslo dentro de los mismos "usos y costumbres".

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/tire-swap-thread-642109.html

Mantengamoslo limitado a llantas, dado que hay un precedente en los foros. Cualquier otro tipo de transaccion, por favor usen los clasificados o contactense directamente.

Ante cualquier abuso de este canal, empezaremos (porque no soy el unico moderador y tampoco el unico que entiende espaniol) a cerrar los posts.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Normalmente el intercambio (o incluso donacion) es aceptable en estos foros.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ¡ A todísima madre !!!!! yo tengo un montón de llantas semi nuevas tubeless y convencionales que podría intercambiar por otras .


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cesalec... Por favor cambia el titulo del post.

*VENTA NO ESTA PERMITIDA.*

Y otra vez para ser claro: Intercambio significa una por otra. Una parte manda una llanta, la otra recibe otra llanta.

Cualquier otro tipo de negociacion no va a ser tolerada.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Y otra vez para ser claro: Intercambio significa una por otra. Una parte manda una llanta, la otra recibe otra llanta.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ja ja ja pos ora ya asta clases y ezplicasiones ? pos si ya entendimos , pos juimos ala escuela y sepamos ler y escribir ja ja ja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Ja ja ja pos ora ya asta clases y ezplicasiones ? pos si ya entendimos , pos juimos ala escuela y sepamos ler y escribir ja ja ja


Entre Mexicanos no sobran las aclaraciones y casi presiento que esto va a terminar mal, pero quiero equivocarme.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Entre Mexicanos no sobran las aclaraciones y casi presiento que esto va a terminar mal, pero quiero equivocarme.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues por eso estamos como estamos , al buen entendedor pocas palabras o lo que es lo mismo al buen lector pocas aclaraciones escritas o lo que es lo mismo el que lee bien a la primera entiende


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Va, yo tengo un par de kendas kolossal 2.5 para DH, si alguien las quiere, le cambio las 2 por una llanta trasera en medida 2.2 o 2.3.

Tengo ganas de probar las serfas swoops en 2.35, asi que igual y una de esas...

Saludos


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

the_kast_biker, Warp ya corrigio eso y quito lo de la venta, esto sera solo intercambios.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Cesar, que tal las Hans Dampf? son las que ahora estas usando o cuales estas usando?


Asi es, esa traigo ahorita como trasera (por lo menos hasta que saquen una Big Betty en 2.35) . Te mando un link para no desviar la direccion de este thread.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Warp said:


> Cesalec... Por favor cambia el titulo del post.
> 
> *VENTA NO ESTA PERMITIDA.*
> .


Done:thumbsup:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Intercambio.

Ofrezco:
- Marca: Schwalbe 
- Modelo: Big Betty 2.4" folding
- Compuesto: TripleNano Evo
- Condicion: Nueva (usada 2 rides pero no le queda a mi cuadro atras)


Busco: (tengo ganas probar unas conti)
- Marca: Continental 
-Modelo: Rubber Queen (tambien llamada Trail King) 2.4" o 2.2" Folding
- Compuesto: Blackchilli o solo Apex (2.2")
- Condicion: Nueva o Seminueva
ó 

Busco: 
- Marca: Continental 
-Modelo: Der Baron 2.3"
- Compuesto: Blackchilli o solo Apex 
- Condicion: Nueva o Seminueva

Anyone?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Jóvenes , me parece que ese tipo de negociaciones no se pueden hacer en este H. Foro .:nono:
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


No te digo?? y a ti en qué te afecta si el moderador es Warp! ja ja. Por cierto, mientras no sea venta sino intercambio, no veo porqué vulnere los mandamientos de este H. Foro.

saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, además de mis maxxis highroller, que sólo tienen una rodada (así que espero a cambio unas igual de nuevas), tengo una continental Mountain King 2.2 tubeless con media vida. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> No te digo?? y a ti en qué te afecta si el moderador es Warp! ja ja. Por cierto, mientras no sea venta sino intercambio, no veo porqué vulnere los mandamientos de este H. Foro.
> 
> saludos


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja en realidad a mi me vale gorro , trabajo secretamente y cuando veo algo raro me entra el sospechosismo y luego luego voy con el chisme con los moderadores ,pero pos ya un mexicano dijió que si se puede .

saludos

the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, tengo una high roller 2.35, con tres rodadas esta practicamente nueva es una muy buena llanta para traerla adelante, esta en su paquete original, busco una 2.1 o alguna otra de maxxis que sea rapida, (crossmark,larssen,ignitor).


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Tengo un par de Maxxis Highroller 2.1 con 1 sola rodada. Las instalé en una bici que vendí a la semana y le puse unas más viejitas je je.
> 
> saludos


hola, creo que ya te habia ofrecido cambiar mi high roller 2.35 por la tuya 2.10, asi puedes tener el par agresiva adelante y mas rapida atras yo tengo ese set up en mi bici y funciona muy bien, avisame si te interesa,saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Bruno, si se interesa una de las 2.1 highroller que tengo, están igual de nuevas y podemos hacer cambio.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

si me interesa ¿ a ti te interesa mi high roller 2.35? esta practicamente nueva y tiene su empaque original,¿ como queres hacerle?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> si me interesa ¿ a ti te interesa mi high roller 2.35? esta practicamente nueva y tiene su empaque original,¿ como queres hacerle?


sí me interesa, sólo tengo la duda de si le cabrá a mi cuadro por lo ancho. tu no sabes si le cabrá a una Ibis Mojo?

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Que no la 2.35 la montarias adelante? En ese caso no importa el cuadro si no la suspe...

(perdon la intromision pero ando por aqui sin mucho que hacer jaja)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> sí me interesa, sólo tengo la duda de si le cabrá a mi cuadro por lo ancho. tu no sabes si le cabrá a una Ibis Mojo?
> 
> saludos


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho, la mas ancha adelante por lo tanto la mas delgada atrás y si son del mismo ancho da igual adelante y atrás ..........inteligentes comentarios y deducciones mi querido Watson ja ja ja .

En realidad solo instalándola puedes ver que tanto de claro queda entre las vainas y tirantes con la llanta .

No hay una regla exacta al respecto mas que el sentido común y la lógica , en una Ibis Mojo SL la regla va de 2.10 a 2.40 sin embargo ésta regla puede ser no muy válida , ya que el ancho declarado en las diferentes marcas de llantas de bici no se adapta a ninguna homologación internacional .

De tal forma que el ancho real de una 2.10 de una marca como Kenda no es forzosamente igual a una 2.10 de Michelin, Hutchinson, WTB, Maxxis etc etc , a sí que lo mejor es probar instalando una llanta y ver los claros , o bien medir el ancho de determinada llanta y comparar con la que se está usando .

Por la razón expuesta no es conveniente hablar y tratar de comparar una misma medida de ancho en diferente marca , me explico una Kenda Nevegal 2.10 es mas ancha en la banda de rodamiento que una WTB Mutano 2.40

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> sí me interesa, sólo tengo la duda de si le cabrá a mi cuadro por lo ancho. tu no sabes si le cabrá a una Ibis Mojo?
> 
> saludos


hola, yo creo que seguro le queda, te lo digo porque en mis dos bicis las tengo montadas adelante una de ellas es una stumpjumper y le queda perfecto y es una bici de trail, me imagino que la ibis es mas versatil por lo que creo que seguro le va bien, igual si quieres la montamos antes y checamos que le quede bien para que estes seguro,avisame cuando quieres checarla, creo que tu ruedas en el desierto, yo tambien asi que si quieres nos poneemos de acuerdo para vernos ahi,, si quieres y puedes este fin de semana podemos hacerlo,saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Que no la 2.35 la montarias adelante? En ese caso no importa el cuadro si no la suspe...
> 
> (perdon la intromision pero ando por aqui sin mucho que hacer jaja)


Tienes toda la razón.

Bruno, pues cuando y como quieras. Tu dime como le hacemos. Nos podemos ver algún fin en el Desierto.

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

El desierto? Si ni vas...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Claro que sí voy!, ayer fui y nos echamos la subida a San Miguel, 862 metros de desnivel acumulado con lodo! estuvo bueno je je. 

Qué tal te fué en el Chico? (no pongo el Medallas porque luego hiero los sentimientos de personas más sensibles je je). 

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Estuvo chido, ya no publico reseña porque ya hay una bastante nutrida.


----------

